# Power Door locks stopped working



## kool_maverik (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
I am having a problem and hope that somebody can provide me with some direction...
Last night, I left the running lights on on my Sentra GXE 2000, and sure enough, this morning the battery was dead. So I borrowed my neighbor's AC battery charger, and started up my car. Left it on for a few minutes, switched it off. Then I drove to work (20 min drive). 
The problem is that the power door locks do not work now (from both the driver side and passenger side). All other electricals work fine - power windows, all lights/indicators, hazard, radio, a/c, etc.
Also, my remote keyless entry does not work (which is expected behavior if the door locks do not work), but what is interesting is that my remote has a trunk opener, and that does not work either.
My first thought was that the fuse must be blown. So, I go digging for the fuses and there is none marked "Door locks", either in the engine compartment or the passenger compartment. So, I went through and checked all the fuses and they are all fine. 

I do not know what else to check - am a novice when it comes to cars.

Can somebody pls help me out?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

kool_maverik said:


> Hi,
> I am having a problem and hope that somebody can provide me with some direction...
> Last night, I left the running lights on on my Sentra GXE 2000, and sure enough, this morning the battery was dead. So I borrowed my neighbor's AC battery charger, and started up my car. Left it on for a few minutes, switched it off. Then I drove to work (20 min drive).
> The problem is that the power door locks do not work now (from both the driver side and passenger side). All other electricals work fine - power windows, all lights/indicators, hazard, radio, a/c, etc.
> ...



The fuse for the power doorlocks is actually labeled with some of other components in a different group all together. 
let me go look real quick


----------



## sentrachick2 (Oct 14, 2004)

what fuses control the door locks? I am having the same problem but i can hear a relay clicking under the dash and my doors lock and unlock with my remote for the alarm.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do you have a stock alarm or aftermarket? 

if you have an aftermarket alarm chances are the problem is in that, poor connection or something.

stock keyless entry...don't just look for the right fuse, check them all in there except the obvious ones


----------



## kwjsb (Oct 11, 2018)

*I have a 2014 Versa Same Problem*

My back left door is getting it's second actuator the rear right door has gotten 2 actuators and now my front passenger door is unlocking is sporadic.


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey Guys I’m new to this forum.
I have a 2003 Nissan Parhfinder and the Power door locks do not work but the power windows work. Every time I click the button I hear a click under the dash. Is there a fuse I need to check?


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

chimmike said:


> do you have a stock alarm or aftermarket?
> 
> if you have an aftermarket alarm chances are the problem is in that, poor connection or something.
> 
> stock keyless entry...don't just look for the right fuse, check them all in there except the obvious ones


Would 


chimmike said:


> do you have a stock alarm or aftermarket?
> 
> if you have an aftermarket alarm chances are the problem is in that, poor connection or something.
> 
> stock keyless entry...don't just look for the right fuse, check them all in there except the obvious ones


 would it be the same for a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder? My power door locks don’t work but I hear a click under my dashboard?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

509.Pepe said:


> Hey Guys I’m new to this forum.
> I have a 2003 Nissan Parhfinder and the Power door locks do not work but the power windows work. Every time I click the button I hear a click under the dash. Is there a fuse I need to check?


You have both (LH and RH) door trim switches. Are both switches dead? How does the lock/unlock work with the door key?

Here's how the system should operate:
The lock/unlock switch (LH and RH) on door trim can lock and unlock all doors.
With the door key inserted in the key cylinder on front LH or back door, turning it to “LOCK”, will lock all
doors; turning it to “UNLOCK” once unlocks the corresponding door; turning it to “UNLOCK” again within
5 seconds after the first unlock operation unlocks all of the other doors. 
If the ignition key is in the ignition key cylinder and one or more of doors are open, setting the lock/unlock
switch to “LOCK” locks the doors once but then immediately unlock them.


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

rogoman said:


> You have both (LH and RH) door trim switches. Are both switches dead? How does the lock/unlock work with the door key?
> 
> Here's how the system should operate:
> The lock/unlock switch (LH and RH) on door trim can lock and unlock all doors.
> ...


All I hear is clicking


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

The window switch works


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

It unlocks with by inserting the key into the door and I have to open the doors manually going door by door.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for a blown fuse in the fuse box that's located in the engine compartment on the passenger's side. There's a "Smart entrance control unit" that's located under the dash on the driver's side next to the fuse panel; the control unit performs the locking/unlocking of the doors; it may be defective; inspect the harness connectors to it for any oxidation on the pins and make sure the connectors are secure. The unit is programmable however you need a Consult-II tool to do it.


----------



## 509.Pepe (Aug 28, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Check for a blown fuse in the fuse box that's located in the engine compartment on the passenger's side. There's a "Smart entrance control unit" that's located under the dash on the driver's side next to the fuse panel; the control unit performs the locking/unlocking of the doors; it may be defective; inspect the harness connectors to it for any oxidation on the pins and make sure the connectors are secure. The unit is programmable however you need a Consult-II tool to do it.


I checked the fuses nothing was wrong with them


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The door locking/unlocking is controlled by micro-processors; unlike in the old days of just fuses and switches. At this point you have two choices:

Take the car to a Nissan dealer for repair; not cheap.
Download the FSM for your car and diagnose it yourself. The FSM has very detailed diagnostic procedures. You'll need a multi-meter for testing. You can download from:
https://www.********.com/service-manual?fsm=Pathfinder/2006/bl.pdf(download outside of nissanforums.com; replace the 8 asterisks with " n i c o c l u b " spelled as one word)


----------

